

16characters - FriendFeed & AIM - joepestro
http://16characters.com/

======
stillmotion
This is pretty pointless. FriendFeed will look at this feature and just copy
it into future feature sets. I don't see the point in building features into
an application that isn't your's.

~~~
alaskamiller
For a company that just got 5 mil in funding, getting some traction, and
perhaps looking for engineers, this might be the ticket to getting a call from
pb.

